# Homemade Tools >  F-Style Quick Adjust Clamps

## mlochala

After using a co-worker's quick adjust F-style clamps, I knew I had to have a pair. The only problem, however, was that the good ones were very expensive ($70 plus per clamp) and the affordable ones didn't seem very strong. So, left to my own devices, I used some leftover metal stock that I had and made them myself.

They work very well and they are very strong. The most challenging part of making these was coming up with a good but simple swivel design.

Total cost that I have in both clamps is about $15 for the 3/4" threaded rod and coupling nuts.

Here they are:

----------

Colin70 (Jun 23, 2014),

DIYer (Apr 2, 2014),

Jon (Dec 5, 2019),

kbalch (Apr 2, 2014),

MichaelJP (Apr 3, 2014)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks mlochala! I've added your F-Style Clamps to our Metalworking and Workholding categories, as well as to your builder page: mlochala's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






F-Style Clamps  by mlochala 

tags:
clamp, welding

----------

mlochala (Apr 5, 2014)

----------

